# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  محمد رسول الكيلاني

## معاذ ملحم

خمس سنوات على وفاة محمد رسول الكيلاني




عمان - الراي - صادفت امس الذكرى السنوية الخامسة لوفاة المرحوم محمد رسول الكيلاني. ولد المرحوم في السلط بتاريخ 30/12/1933 حيث التحق بالخدمة العسكرية برتبة ملازم اول وتدرج في الرتب العسكرية الى ان وصل الى رتبة فريق حيث شغل المرحوم عدة مناصب كان اهمها مديرا للمخابرات العامة ومديرا للأمن العام ووزيرا للداخلية وسفيرا للأردن في عدة دول عربية وعضوا في مجلس الاعيان وكان اخرها مستشار المغفور له جلالة الملك الحسين رحمه الله للأمن القومي. عرف المرحوم بوطنيته وانتمائه لبلده الاردن وللعرش الهاشمي. رحم الله الفقيد بواسع رحمته واسكنه فسيح جنانه.

اللهم اميـــــن

----------


## دموع الغصون

[frame="13 10"] *بدايته*

الفريق الأول محمد رسول باشا الكيلاني  (1933-2003) وزير ومدير ومؤسس دائرة المخابرات العامة في المملكة الأردنية  الهاشمية ولد في السلط بتاريخ 30 آذار 1933 ينسب  أصله من السلط درس في مدرسة السلط وتخرج منها حصل في العام 1956 على بكالوريوس علوم  مالية واقتصادية من جامعة دمشق، وعلى بكالوريوس حقوق من نفس الجامعة عام 1960 التحق  بالخدمة العسكرية عام 1957 برتبة ملازم أول. يعتبر من أشهر ضباط المخابرات  الأردنيين، وكان له الدور الأكبر في المحافظة على النظام الأردني بوجه المنظمات  الفلسطينية. عرف بحزمه الشديد عندما تولى إدارة المخابرات الأردنية تتهمه المنظمات  الفلسطينية بالبطش بها عام 1970، لكن الأردنيون يعتبرونه بطلا بمحافظته على الأمن  والنظام. توفي الفريق الأول محمد رسول الكيلاني في 29 كانون الأول 2003 * المناصب*

 
*الفريق الاول محمد رسول الكيلاني*   
1960 - 1962 مستشار قانوني، الامن العام.1962 - 1964 مدير مكتب التحقيقات  السياسية.1964 - 1968 مدير المخابرات العامة.1968 - 1969 مدير الامن العام.1969 - 1970 وزير الداخلية.1971 مستشار الملك للامن القومي.1971 - 1973 سفير فوق العادة في وزارة  الخارجية.1973 - 1974 مستشار الملك حسين للامن القومي ومدير  المخابرات.1984 - 1988 سفير الأردن لدى المملكة العربية  السعودية.1988 - 1993 عضو مجلس الأعيان الأردني.1993 - 1996 مستشار الملك حسين للامن  القومي.1996 - 2003 عضو مجاس الأعيان  الأردني.
 رجال لمعو في سماء الأردن وحفروا بصماتهم  على صخور أيامنا لتبقى خالدة في ذاكرتنا 



معاذ 

مشكور على التذكير الرائع 

مواضيع قيمة 

الله يعطيك ألف عافية 
[/frame]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكركِ على هذه المعلومات القيمه و المفيده .. مشاركه رائعه من أخت أروع .

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلمو على المعلومة معاذ
الله يرحمه

تقبل مروري

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل الشكر لكِ ولمرورك الاروع

----------

